# Live Rock Review, Tampa Bay Saltwater



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Tampa Bay Saltwater ( Live Rock - Tampa Bay Saltwater Aquacultured Live Rock ) specifically their live rock? I may not be getting a 90 gallon immediately but I'm still going to do the research with an eye towards getting a 75 gallon in the future (near I hope.) I'm curious about Tampa Bay Saltwater in particular because I live within driving distance of them and could avoid the extra cost of shipping by just driving over and getting the rock myself. The prices are also reasonable, almost half what my LFS wants for rock.

Also, any opinions on possibly picking up some live sand from them? Not the full tank's worth, but maybe just a bucket to kick start things seeing as its harvested directly from the ocean and not sitting in a bag on a shelf for months.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven’t ordered from them myself but I was also doing research and read several good reviews about their company. The owner is also quoted a few times on this http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/filterselection/a/aa111901_5.htm & http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/liverocksetup/a/aa111901g.htm sites and they seem to think he's some kind of authority so that is encouraging. Let me know how your order turns out because right now I am thinking of ordering some rock from them too.
BurlyBear
:-D


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Tyyrlym I was wondering if you ever ordered from Tampa Bay Salt water, if so, how was the experience?
BurlyBear


----------

